# Vibrant HELP!!!



## Undrinkoo

Trying to make the switch from iPhone to This galaxy s vibrant but my buddy was updating it for me and let the battery go dead while updating. The screen comes on but goes black and I hear the t-mobile jingle what do i do NEW TO ANDROID please help!!!


----------



## Guest

Undrinkoo said:


> Trying to make the switch from iPhone to This galaxy s vibrant but my buddy was updating it for me and let the battery go dead while updating. The screen comes on but goes black and I hear the t-mobile jingle what do i do NEW TO ANDROID please help!!!


This thread has a plethora of information regarding ODIN and what is needed to get your phone back to stock. I'm not familiar with the Vibrant at all, but I did a quick search and came up with that.  Also, you'll probably have more luck posting in the Vibrant section of these forums. Just go to the forum index and scroll down to the Samsung category. The Vibrant will be the last link in that category.

Most phones with unlocked bootloaders or SBF (soft brick fix) options are able to be flashed back to how they were from the store. I highly recommend reading the threads in the Vibrant section and go from there. Android can be a little overwhelming at first, but it's a blast once you get the hang of it. Good luck!


----------



## aaronhiep

Opps, nevermind, same site as the second post.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

Moved to Vibrant forum.


----------



## s15274n

Charge, odin to jfd, root, flash trigger.

Check my signature.


----------

